# paper (real) or plastic plants



## massaman (Jun 18, 2009)

is it ok to use like plastic plants like those for aquariums to use for nymphs to say perch on and molt on or does one have to use real plants as i bought a few aquarium plastic plants to use for when my ooths hatch for the nymphs to use!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jun 18, 2009)

massaman said:


> is it ok to use like plastic plants like those for aquariums to use for nymphs to say perch on and molt on or does one have to use real plants as i bought a few aquarium platic plants to use for when my ooths hatch for the nymphs to use!


they're fine


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2009)

I've done both. Obviously fake is easier. I used to buy those small potted tropicals to put in the 2 1/2 gallon aquariums.


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 18, 2009)

But if you kill indoor plants without fail like me... artificial ones are definitely the way to go!


----------



## bassist (Jun 18, 2009)

I just go to michaels and other arts and craft stores and get fake flowers lol


----------



## mantidian (Jun 19, 2009)

massaman said:


> is it ok to use like plastic plants like those for aquariums to use for nymphs to say perch on and molt on or does one have to use real plants as i bought a few aquarium plastic plants to use for when my ooths hatch for the nymphs to use!


plastic plants rule! you never need to water them. But real plants are more natural though...


----------



## massaman (Jun 19, 2009)

i just wonder if i should remove the plants everytime i want to spray the paper towel underneath them or just spray the plastic plants along with the paper towel!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

massaman said:


> i just wonder if i should remove the plants everytime i want to spray the paper towel underneath them or just spray the plastic plants along with the paper towel!


You don't need to remove them. The mantids can drink the drops on the leaves.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 19, 2009)

When I first started in this hobby I bought several plastic plants, mostly the kinds that are used fish tanks. I also, liked the for the ease. I however was very concerned about the strong smell of plastic that came from them. Long story short, I don't think it has ever caused any of my mantids any harm. So,don't be scared to use them.


----------



## massaman (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont have any mantids in the tank as of yet.But I have a few ooths right hanging in the tank right now so thats the thing I was saying spray the plastic plants or remove them to get to spray the paper towel underneath. Maybe just take out the paper towel altogether and just spray the plastic plants and keep doing it like that and also keeping a record of when the ooths were laid so i can try to figure out when they should hatch since most are creobroter Gemmatus!

Here is the tank set up

Fish Tank


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2009)

It doens't matter either way. You can get the plants wet or you don't have to. Either way won't matter. I prefer the fake flowers and plants you get at craft shops over the aquarium plants as there are more designs and they stand up better not to mention many of them have metal wires in them so you can bend them however you want.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2009)

I once had an ivy in with a mantis, but I only took care of the mantis, and well,... -You know the rest


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> I once had an ivy in with a mantis, but I only took care of the mantis, and well,... -You know the rest


Started with real plants myself. At first, it was pretty cool when I only had 5 or 6 mantids. Then I got more mantids and had less time for plants. Eventually, I failed to put my plants near the window for sun, and didn't water them as I should have. Now, I use fake plants and have eliminated the time I spent with plants.

Fake plants are good for time and such, but if you love growing and caring for plants... and you have the time... go for that.


----------



## agent A (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah, and if a mantis lays eggs on it, a fake plant isn't harmed at all by you cutting off a branch of it :lol:


----------

